# Fiddle!



## katandthefiddle (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm a beginning fiddler, about 1 1/2 years. Not very good, but having fun!

Kathy


----------



## CrazyViolesque (Jun 20, 2005)

*fiddle or violin?*

Hey there kat- a real fiddle or a violin? sorry to ask- just curious!


----------



## Talia (Apr 13, 2006)

*Fiddle! Try MelBay! Excellent stuff! Hundred Favourite Fiddle Tunes is great, and they do Irish ones too! And everyone knows the Irish tunes are cool!*


----------



## peterpoesantos (Nov 4, 2008)

katandthefiddle said:


> I'm a beginning fiddler, about 1 1/2 years. Not very good, but having fun!
> 
> Kathy


That sounds like real fun. what kind of fiddling style do you use?


----------

